# The Moment You Know You Are A Serious Knitter



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello my Fellow Yarn lovers! I just recently found out that I am a serious knitter. How? You ask! Well, it was the end of a long day of moving; here I am in the car waiting for my boyfriend to finish up one last thing, lock up, yada, yada, when suddenly I went into total panic mode because I realized I wasn't sure where my knitting was. 
It went kind of like this: Holy s**t, I don't remember where I put my f*****g knitting!!! Oh no!!! What am I going to do?!?! Just as suddenly I remembered where it was and I let out this giant sigh of relief, followed by this huge belly laugh at myself. Then I thought: I am really into this thing, aren't I?

So, that was my moment of revelation. I am a yarn and needles freak, and I love it! I would love to hear some stories from my fellow freaks  <3


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

ALWAYS carry a small project w/needed notions & pattern in baggie in purse; usually a gift scarf. I always have a Kidsilk Haze scarf w/beads in lunch ziplock in purse. You will be 'set' for office waits, car problems, etc. If you are 'Very Serious' you will have another project in an extra knitting bag in back seat or trunk.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Funny! If you replaced "knitting" with "drugs" or "alcohol" or "cigarettes" it would be clear that you had an addiction, and I guess it's the same with knitting.

I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I've not had an experience quite as that, but far too many time's I've wished I hadn't forgotten to bring my work with me. I've even planning to bring something along with me when they plan to induce me! It's always taken me a long time to start labour, reading I can do but not too long, and knitting and crochet have helped me in the past to releave pain! So hoping by taking a small project along such as baby mitt's will help with the whole pain management too.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

i take it everywhere I go


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a bag in the trunk of the car with quickie projects and yarn, just in case.....


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, although I am new to knitting, I think I am serious about this craft because:

I already have a stash of yarn and I have only been knitting for 2 months.
Also, I have more than one WIP.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

He does sound like a keeper


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a friend (who shall not be named for obvious reasons) who keeps a ball of yarn and needles in her bathroom, rather than a book; she knits dish clothes there!!!!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Well, although I am new to knitting, I think I am serious about this craft because:
> 
> I already have a stash of yarn and I have only been knitting for 2 months.
> Also, I have more than one WIP.


Yes you have surely become a serious knitter with the rest of us - and there is no cure :XD:

Realised I was a serious knitter when G/D called me Knitting Nanny, still she wants to learn and she is only 5 so i can pass the addiction on.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

nissa said:


> I've not had an experience quite as that, but far too many time's I've wished I hadn't forgotten to bring my work with me. I've even planning to bring something along with me when they plan to induce me! It's always taken me a long time to start labour, reading I can do but not too long, and knitting and crochet have helped me in the past to releave pain! So hoping by taking a small project along such as baby mitt's will help with the whole pain management too.


I started knitting in 2008 during cancer treatment. It was the only thing I could really do. Sometimes I could only get through one or half a row very slowly, before having to stop for a rest. I was also diagnosed with systemic rheumatoid arthritis. So I know all about pain management via knitting 
Hang in there! <3


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Once I realized that I had left my knitting project at home AFTER I got to work. I panicked, wondering if I should go back home to retrieve it which would involve asking my daughter to pick me up @ the train station, then driving me home and back to the station, etc. But I found a few random balls of yarn in the bottom of a box under my desk and I also found an extra set of needles, so I made a swatch  whew! I'll never do that again!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yea, I'm addicted. I go to three knitting meet ups a week and am always looking for another one. I have a double closet full of yarn and, needles, and pattern books. I have 6 binders full of internet patterns . I not only knit gifts for people I know, I knit gifts for people I haven't yet met, i actually have a gift closet with knitted items ready to gift. I spend atleast an hour or more every morning with my coffee, ipad, and this site. I have bookmarked more articles, patterns and charts than I will ever remember that I have. Lastly I spend every free moment I have knitting. I think I might be a serious knitter!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

And don't forget the circular needles! Used to dash out with knitting to find only one needle :roll:
Even have hubby trained, now when we go out, and he is driving, he asks if I have my knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

luciapou said:


> I started knitting in 2008 during cancer treatment. It was the only thing I could really do. Sometimes I could only get through one or half a row very slowly, before having to stop for a rest. I was also diagnosed with systemic rheumatoid arthritis. So I know all about pain management via knitting
> Hang in there! <3


Ah my! You probably do! I sure hope your feeling much better now. I'm at this point in last month, and due to diabetes in pregnancy I've been induced into labour. Past I did not knit, and reading I did only for a short time, since I founf knitting last year, it's helped me through pains like toothache, and all! Hearing what you went through, thank you it reassures me it's better than just laying or sitting through the pain, but does actually help, that to me is very encouraging. Thank you for sharing your experience with me, I know now that despite my doubts it will be a good idea. Thank you! Hug your way.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Loooove the bunny pic! I have three of them. Used to be 6, but lost 3 during the last year, including my first, who was my only company 90% of the time during cancer treatment. It was rough! My bunnies, knitting, and spirituality are my fuel!


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I am like that as well--my friends think I am psycho...I have also stopped volunteering to drive on road trips so I can get in more knitting time. About the only places I don't knit are the fitness center (aqua classes would make the yarn too soggy) church (although before the service is okay), and the bathroom (for obvious reasons). Everywhere else is fair game. I always have an extra skein in case I run out, and an emergency project (socks, baby sweater) for longer excursions. There are much worse things to be addicted to


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Well, although I am new to knitting, I think I am serious about this craft because:
> 
> I already have a stash of yarn and I have only been knitting for 2 months.
> Also, I have more than one WIP.


Good for you! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Well, although I am new to knitting, I think I am serious about this craft because:
> 
> I already have a stash of yarn and I have only been knitting for 2 months.
> Also, I have more than one WIP.


Ok, you are HOPELESSLY addicted!!! :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

The day I found myself wondering when I was going to get some knitting done! I was having an anxiety attack! :roll:


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I am like that as well--my friends think I am psycho...I have also stopped volunteering to drive on road trips so I can get in more knitting time. About the only places I don't knit are the fitness center (aqua classes would make the yarn too soggy) church (although before the service is okay), and the bathroom (for obvious reasons). Everywhere else is fair game. I always have an extra skein in case I run out, and an emergency project (socks, baby sweater) for longer excursions. There are much worse things to be addicted to


I am currently carrying around a bin with all my needles, and two tote bags full of yarn and ongoing protects....do you think I need help?


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> Funny! If you replaced "knitting" with "drugs" or "alcohol" or "cigarettes" it would be clear that you had an addiction, and I guess it's the same with knitting.
> 
> I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.


Definitely a keeper. When my hubby goes to AC Moore's with me, he always asks if I'm sure I bought enough to finish the project (as I'm walking around with at least 2 armsful of the same yarn) especially if it's a project for him


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> The day I found myself wondering when I was going to get some knitting done! I was having an anxiety attack! :roll:


I had a similar experience the days I don't knit, I feel more irritable and frustrated then the days I can even get just a row done. Small but some is better than none.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

nissa said:


> Ah my! You probably do! I sure hope your feeling much better now. I'm at this point in last month, and due to diabetes in pregnancy I've been induced into labour. Past I did not knit, and reading I did only for a short time, since I founf knitting last year, it's helped me through pains like toothache, and all! Hearing what you went through, thank you it reassures me it's better than just laying or sitting through the pain, but does actually help, that to me is very encouraging. Thank you for sharing your experience with me, I know now that despite my doubts it will be a good idea. Thank you! Hug your way.


Thank you! Hugs back to you! Knitting is always a good idea...also great fir tuning out annoying people in public places...or home...it depends lol


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> The day I found myself wondering when I was going to get some knitting done! I was having an anxiety attack! :roll:


Yeah...I feel ya! I've had fits of anger if there are other things keeping me from my knitting. I just want to sit, knit, and not be bothered LOL


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

luciapou said:


> Thank you! Hugs back to you! Knitting is always a good idea...also great fir tuning out annoying people in public places...or home...it depends lol


That's so true! I tune out husband that way saves my sanity everytime. :thumbup:


----------



## monkeypants4926 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have started stashing knitting projects at work, usually scarves or socks. It's not that I knit at work on a regular basis (aside from my lunch break, or on a particularly slow night); it is completely related to the fact that I get twitchy if I don't have something nearby to work on if the feeling/opportunity grabs me.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I hear you. I've had days when I've hadn't bought my 'knitting bag' with me to a few appointments, and just my luck, when I bring it there are days when I can't get any done, and like these many occasions I don't bring it and I have to sit and wait thinking and getting irritated why I hadn't remembered to when kids are sleeping, or busy with their own thing. Two weeks back I could have really kicked myself because my patterns were stored on my phone, in plan for this week I've decided to write them down and take a long than disturb by girl from her 'cinderella'


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

luciapou said:


> I am currently carrying around a bin with all my needles, and two tote bags full of yarn and ongoing protects....do you think I need help?


Nope. You sound organized to me!!

I currently am carrying a ziploc bag in my purse with a pair of socks that I'm working on. At home, I have a shawlette on another set of needles that I put down for a few weeks because I kept making stupid mistakes and have frogged it several times (just needed a break). I have a project bag on wheels, loaded with yarn ready to go; I have two small project bags with yarn and patterns ready to go. I have 6 plastic containers with balled yarn ready for projects.....

I never leave the house without at least 1 project and usually have 2. I never go to work without a project to work on in case I have time during lunch to work on a project.

Once I went to the doctor's office and signed in and realized I left my knitting in the car. I was just about to go back to the parking garage when they called me into the examining room. I was flustered!! When the nurse took my blood pressure, she told me that my blood pressure was elevated. I told her I had left my knitting in the car. She laughed and told me that she was a crocheter and completely understands freaking out when you leave your project somewhere. We laughed about it, talked about our various projects on needles and hooks, then she retook my blood pressure and everything was normal. (She's a really good nurse.)


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Funny! If you replaced "knitting" with "drugs" or "alcohol" or "cigarettes" it would be clear that you had an addiction, and I guess it's the same with knitting.
> 
> I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.


He is DEFINITELY a keeper! ;-)

Deana


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> Oh yea, I'm addicted. I go to three knitting meet ups a week and am always looking for another one. I have a double closet full of yarn and, needles, and pattern books. I have 6 binders full of internet patterns . I not only knit gifts for people I know, I knit gifts for people I haven't yet met, i actually have a gift closet with knitted items ready to gift. I spend atleast an hour or more every morning with my coffee, ipad, and this site. I have bookmarked more articles, patterns and charts than I will ever remember that I have. Lastly I spend every free moment I have knitting. I think I might be a serious knitter!


Lol...yes! I have the Craftsy and free pattern apps on my iPhone. And the only reason I want an iPad is just so I can have a bigger screen for online patterns lol


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> And don't forget the circular needles! Used to dash out with knitting to find only one needle :roll:
> Even have hubby trained, now when we go out, and he is driving, he asks if I have my knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I just purchased this fabulous set of bamboo circular needles 1 through 11) on amazon.com for only 19.99. I am thrilled! I can't wait! And luckily, they are attached to each other ;-)


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it!! :wink:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

You know you are a serious knitter when you own a set of interchangeable needles and you then go and buy another set of a different brand and type AND can justify the purchase because you know that certain yarns knit better with certain types of needles.

I remember when I bought my first set of interchangeables, Knitpick Harmony needles. I AGONIZED over the expenditure! When I finally bought them, I really liked them (and still do), but I eventually knit with an Addi fixed circular and fell in LOVE. I didn't blink an eye when I purchased my Addi interchangeables!!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I've only just bought my first knitpro nova ones. Can't wait to try my hands for the first time to knit in the round, already wondering what to start on, have about a matter of a few days. I have an appointment this friday, and if baby's big, I may not even have next week, so I'm thinking about a small project, and after my appointment friday, go buy some cream and lemon acrylic yarn from wilkinson's to start my at my first hand in the round. They also have a nice verigated yarn I may try.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

luciapou & nissa --- thank goodness those days are few and far between!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry all, I had tried to edit my post, but it's come up as a double post. Please ignore the first. Also, I feel I've found home! Lol. Reason being, my husband's given up 'making comments' at me for the time being about me knitting when I can, and now just asks what I'm making now. And second, no one understands my need to the yarn I buy, the needles or why I can sit for hours and just knit/crochet, and often when I don't get the chance they don't understand the frustration. I've found home here with other's who understand.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

SwampCatNana said:


> luciapou & nissa --- than goodness those days are few and far between!


I agree SwampCatNana. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## itsbyclare (Sep 20, 2013)

I know that I am a serious knitter because......

We went to stay with an school friend of mine once who lived at the other end of the country. We camped in her back garden so the car was full to overflowing with gear - tent, clothing for four, dog accessories etc, etc. I take my knitting whenever we go on a long journey and was mid way through a tedious baby quilt made up of lots of seperate 4 x 4 squares with either motifs or different stitch patterns on them, that I was determined to finish. 

Well, on getting home we all piled in the house, relieved to be home and out of the hot car, made a coffee and went and sat out in the back garden leaving the car still loaded. Unfortunately, for some reason the car was left unlocked on the drive with the gates shut but within the 30 mins we were out the back the car was stolen. 

I'm afraid I have to admit that despite the fact they emptied the car of everything, even right down to the dogs water bottle and wrote the car off. The biggest thing that maddened me was that they also stole ALL my knitting, all of my hard work just gone never to be seen again.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

itsbyclare said:


> I know that I am a serious knitter because......
> 
> We went to stay with an school friend of mine once who lived at the other end of the country. We camped in her back garden so the car was full to overflowing with gear - tent, clothing for four, dog accessories etc, etc. I take my knitting whenever we go on a long journey and was mid way through a tedious baby quilt made up of lots of seperate 4 x 4 squares with either motifs or different stitch patterns on them, that I was determined to finish.
> 
> ...


How terrible! All that work!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> Oh yea, I'm addicted. I go to three knitting meet ups a week and am always looking for another one. I have a double closet full of yarn and, needles, and pattern books. I have 6 binders full of internet patterns . I not only knit gifts for people I know, I knit gifts for people I haven't yet met, i actually have a gift closet with knitted items ready to gift. I spend atleast an hour or more every morning with my coffee, ipad, and this site. I have bookmarked more articles, patterns and charts than I will ever remember that I have. Lastly I spend every free moment I have knitting. I think I might be a serious knitter!


I relate very well to you and to Mercygirl. In addition to all this, when I'm not knitting, I'm THINKING about knitting. I've never had these same feelings for any other hobby or activity. My dear hubby is so supportive - he knows he has a serious knitter on his hands.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I find it's your either thinking, or reading KP? I also try and look at patterns on rivalry. Particularly the free ones.


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

i knew i was a serious knitter when before i packed for a two week vaca to france, i copied directions, and put together my 'knitting project bag'. and then when we got to france, we went looking for two yarn stores. i only had to buy yarn, directions, and buttons. 

btw, does anyone know how to translate 'french' directions?


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, everyone! I'm Jan and I'm a knitaholic. If I don't get my daily "fix", I am cranky, irritable, and not good for anything else all day. I make the lives of those around me miserable unless I can find time to knit. I knit in waiting rooms, at ballgames, and during family get-togethers. And I can still carry on a conversation with those around me. People who know me have no idea of the huge yarn stash I have. The way I look at it is that at least I have a usable item when my project is completed. My habit harms no one, not even myself. It is truly my therapy. I'm much happier when I have something to keep my hands busy. Guess I'd better get off the PC and knit!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

debbykc said:


> i knew i was a serious knitter when before i packed for a two week vaca to france, i copied directions, and put together my 'knitting project bag'. and then when we got to france, we went looking for two yarn stores. i only had to buy yarn, directions, and buttons.
> 
> btw, does anyone know how to translate 'french' directions?


Revalry has a translation app called Excuse Me


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention that when my sweet SO asked if he could come over last night, my first thought was "But I won't be able to get any knitting done!" Obviously, I didn't say that to him.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I forgot to mention that when my sweet SO asked if he could come over last night, my first thought was "But I won't be able to get any knitting done!" Obviously, I didn't say that to him.


WHAT did you say?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> WHAT did you say?


I just said, "I'd love to see you" :wink: 
Tonight will be for knitting, and no interruptions will be tolerated. :evil:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

knitting dreams and patterns all night long yarn shopping and so on were all addicted to knitting and what a great addiction have a great and wonderful day ladies


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

luciapou said:


> I am currently carrying around a bin with all my needles, and two tote bags full of yarn and ongoing protects....do you think I need help?


Naw, yarn is light, and all that knitting keeps your arms strong. You can handle it...LOL


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I just said, "I'd love to see you" :wink:
> Tonight will be for knitting, and no interruptions will be tolerated. :evil:


How good of you to allow him to use your knitting time! :thumbup:


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

oh thanks so much. i have so much to learn: thanks.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

julielacykntr said:


> ALWAYS carry a small project w/needed notions & pattern in baggie in purse; usually a gift scarf. I always have a Kidsilk Haze scarf w/beads in lunch ziplock in purse. You will be 'set' for office waits, car problems, etc. If you are 'Very Serious' you will have another project in an extra knitting bag in back seat or trunk.


When we travel out of town by car I carry a large tote bags with patterns, an assortment of straight, circular, double points needles, yarns for several project, and notions in addition to my current project. A girl has got to be prepared for all possibilities!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

nissa said:


> I had a similar experience the days I don't knit, I feel more irritable and frustrated then the days I can even get just a row done. Small but some is better than none.


I agree... I try to do some knitting every day and sometimes it is only a row. I find that thinking about going home to knit helps me through hard days at work, too, since I remember that work helps pay for knitting!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> You know you are a serious knitter when you own a set of interchangeable needles and you then go and buy another set of a different brand and type AND can justify the purchase because you know that certain yarns knit better with certain types of needles.
> 
> I remember when I bought my first set of interchangeables, Knitpick Harmony needles. I AGONIZED over the expenditure! When I finally bought them, I really liked them (and still do), but I eventually knit with an Addi fixed circular and fell in LOVE. I didn't blink an eye when I purchased my Addi interchangeables!!


I can really relate to this. I have had the Addi interchangeable for some time and love them. I have now convinced myself that I may need the Harmony interchangeable because there may be some things that I need to knit just a tiny bit slower. They will be my next purchase.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Nope. You sound organized to me!!
> 
> I currently am carrying a ziploc bag in my purse with a pair of socks that I'm working on. At home, I have a shawlette on another set of needles that I put down for a few weeks because I kept making stupid mistakes and have frogged it several times (just needed a break). I have a project bag on wheels, loaded with yarn ready to go; I have two small project bags with yarn and patterns ready to go. I have 6 plastic containers with balled yarn ready for projects.....
> 
> ...


This story is physical proof of the therapeutic effects of knitting...even just talking about it makes you all better 
:thumbup:


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

nissa said:


> I've only just bought my first knitpro nova ones. Can't wait to try my hands for the first time to knit in the round, already wondering what to start on, have about a matter of a few days. I have an appointment this friday, and if baby's big, I may not even have next week, so I'm thinking about a small project, and after my appointment friday, go buy some cream and lemon acrylic yarn from wilkinson's to start my at my first hand in the round. They also have a nice verigated yarn I may try.


Good luck with labor and birth! We know that baby already has beautiful, warm, cozy outfits to wear :thumbup:


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

NellieKnitter said:


> When we travel out of town by car I carry a large tote bags with patterns, an assortment of straight, circular, double points needles, yarns for several project, and notions in addition to my current project. A girl has got to be prepared for all possibilities!


I agree! Plus, I love having options ;-)


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Joan H said:


> Naw, yarn is light, and all that knitting keeps your arms strong. You can handle it...LOL


Oh! Is that why my arms are looking so good lately  :thumbup:


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

debbykc said:


> oh thanks so much. i have so much to learn: thanks.


Welcome, welcome!!! :-D


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I forgot to mention that when my sweet SO asked if he could come over last night, my first thought was "But I won't be able to get any knitting done!" Obviously, I didn't say that to him.


LOL


----------



## drivemetoknit (Aug 22, 2011)

I take mine everywhere I go ..but doesn't mean I work on it...lol
Just the fact that I have it close by...gives me a sense of peace? ? Lol
I think...its peace..hahahaha


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> Funny! If you replaced "knitting" with "drugs" or "alcohol" or "cigarettes" it would be clear that you had an addiction, and I guess it's the same with knitting.
> 
> I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.


He IS a good one! Don't let him get away! :thumbup:


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

julielacykntr said:


> ALWAYS carry a small project w/needed notions & pattern in baggie in purse; usually a gift scarf. I always have a Kidsilk Haze scarf w/beads in lunch ziplock in purse. You will be 'set' for office waits, car problems, etc. If you are 'Very Serious' you will have another project in an extra knitting bag in back seat or trunk.


Yep.


----------



## JustDeb0505 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have to have a project of some kind with me at all times (unless I am reading a really good book and have that) or I will have an anxiety attack. Playing with yarn is definitely my 'drug'


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

nissa said:


> I've only just bought my first knitpro nova ones. Can't wait to try my hands for the first time to knit in the round, already wondering what to start on, have about a matter of a few days. I have an appointment this friday, and if baby's big, I may not even have next week, so I'm thinking about a small project, and after my appointment friday, go buy some cream and lemon acrylic yarn from wilkinson's to start my at my first hand in the round. They also have a nice verigated yarn I may try.


The variegated from Wilkinsons is really lovely, 25% wool and feels lovely to knit with, good luck with the new liitle one, you are totally correct in planning to knit while waiting, that project will always be very special .


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you. :-D I'm so glad you all understand my husband's baffled to why take it with me? Lol! Thank you all for understanding. :thumbup:


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

I spend more time packing my knitting than clothes for a trip. Often the knitting bag is larger than any other bag too! I worry about finishing a project while away and not having another to start too. (this hasn't happened yet, thank goodness)

no knitting in the bathroom yet!!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

many years ago we were on vacation and I did not bring any knitting (whatever was I thinking!). I missed it so much I had to search for a craft store and buy some needles and yarn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am not addicted--but yesterday went for an IME and knit throughout the interview/exam. Later went to a Town Commission meeting of which I am a member and knit throughout the meeting. Inbetween meetings and job site visit, I designed and began knitting a sweater for GD. Came home after evenings meeting and knit for another hour and awoke at 4 a.m. and grabbed the knitting. But I can stop whenever I want to........ lol:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Judy C. said:


> many years ago we were on vacation and I did not bring any knitting (whatever was I thinking!). I missed it so much I had to search for a craft store and buy some needles and yarn!


I have done that and had to ask DH to drive all around Dunedin (NZ) looking for a wool shop. Also forgot to take a project to work with me, so went out at lunch time and bought yarn and needles. Probably thats why I have so many pairs of 3.25 and 4.00 needles.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> Funny! If you replaced "knitting" with "drugs" or "alcohol" or "cigarettes" it would be clear that you had an addiction, and I guess it's the same with knitting.
> 
> I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.


Awwww! Bless him. I can understand why you want to keep him. LOL


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, I surely have the bug. A couple years ago, when my daughter and I went to Ireland, I packed a Christmas stocking to knit. She said I'd miss everything if I worked on it while riding. She's right, since I look at my work about 80% of the time. So I kept it to "off times" like waiting at the airports, sitting for hours on the flights, waiting for dinner, bedtime, etc. When we got home and went thru the pics, I could follow the progress of the trip AND my stocking.The moment I actually KNEW I was hooked was combing through TSA requirements to find out what size and type of needles and scissors I'd be allowed on the flights!


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

I know I have a knitting addiction because I am constantly looking online or yarn stores for more patterns, more needles and more yarn. I don't know if there is a difference between addiction and obsession. I think in my mind, it's more of an obsession. However, it's an obsession/addiction I have no intention of seeking help for.


----------



## neneknitter (Jul 31, 2013)

I take my knitting everywhere!!!!!!! one time I went grocery shopping and didnt take it, ended up in a traffic jam for 2 hours. I decided then and there to never let that happen again. Now II carry something in my purse and even knit while I am waiting in the checkout/drive through/bank line or waiting for our food to be served at a restaurant!!! Yep I am addicted and I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

luciapou said:


> Hello my Fellow Yarn lovers! I just recently found out that I am a serious knitter. How? You ask! Well, it was the end of a long day of moving; here I am in the car waiting for my boyfriend to finish up one last thing, lock up, yada, yada, when suddenly I went into total panic mode because I realized I wasn't sure where my knitting was.
> It went kind of like this: Holy s**t, I don't remember where I put my f*****g knitting!!! Oh no!!! What am I going to do?!?! Just as suddenly I remembered where it was and I let out this giant sigh of relief, followed by this huge belly laugh at myself. Then I thought: I am really into this thing, aren't I?
> 
> So, that was my moment of revelation. I am a yarn and needles freak, and I love it! I would love to hear some stories from my fellow freaks  <3


Yes, I am a yarnaholic...I want to bring my knitting/crocheting to work but no where private to do it- but shoot I'll do it as my lunch break- I wanted to start a blanket for my "Nana's Cave" with granny squares - I'll start there


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Instead of joining my coworkers for lunch, I find a quiet place where I can spend most of the time knitting. For me, it's like non=chemical Valium.

Ditto, in the evenings after a long day. Anyway, as far as addictions go, it's a pretty benign one!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

A few years back, before things were so crazy, my DH and I went on a guided tour of China. We had to fly within the country and were stuck in the airport for 6 hours waiting for the air space to clear.

Everyone was in a panic...but I had my knitting with me and another project. I was content to settle into a quiet corner and knit away...all around there was chaos, but I remained calm and really quite satisfied. The tour guide came over and asked if I was okay, then he noticed my knitting. He said how impressed he was that I wasn't complaining..just creating a lovely piece. 

So I think that was when I knew...another thing is that for souvenirs I purchase local yarns and threads, etc. instead of knick-knacks...then I knit something characteristic of that area and have my own personalized memory of where I have been.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

You know that you've got it bad when you knit something just because you want to. You saw the project and it spoke to you, don't have anyone in mind for it and it isn't really your style but, have to do it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I fly a lot, most flights longer than 5 hours plus and always have a choice of two projects in my bag. I have a 14 hour flight to India coming up. I'll need something really gripping for that length of time.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

[
So I think that was when I knew...another thing is that for souvenirs I purchase local yarns and threads, etc. instead of knick-knacks...then I knit something characteristic of that area and have my own personalized memory of where I have been.[/quote]

Lovely idea. I'm going to India and already looking up yarn stores.

Yesterday we were stuck at the gate at Newark airport with mechanical issues for over an hour. I started on a pair of socks. Knitting really fades all else into the background


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I am always looking for my next 10 projects!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> Funny! If you replaced "knitting" with "drugs" or "alcohol" or "cigarettes" it would be clear that you had an addiction, and I guess it's the same with knitting.
> 
> I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

bigalbigal3 said:


> i take it everywhere I go


Few years ago I had to go through an endoscopy. I knew there would long waiting time and a certain degree of anxiety. so I brought my 'go" knitting. when the doctor came to explain to me the procedure, he gave a look at me knitting and said 'that's strange" . I replied 'you mean it's strange for somebody to keep herself busy while waiting. It helps me to become anxious in a stressful situation. Would you prefer me to moan and groan like the lady in the next bed. I am not disrupting anybody. ' The doc did not reply but the nurses were very nice to me as I was a cooperative patient. The doctor was very sensitive to my mild anxiety during the procedure.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Stampergrandma said:


> Oh yea, I'm addicted. I go to three knitting meet ups a week and am always looking for another one. I have a double closet full of yarn and, needles, and pattern books. I have 6 binders full of internet patterns .
> I live 'up the road' from you in Utah, I know how hot it gets in St. George, and I know it's even warmer in AZ! What do you knit??? I have two children who live in ever warm California, and find it difficult to find anything I can knit for them.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Aaaahahaha.....this is too funny! I have this mental picture of the entire scene.....I'm still laughing :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I usually take a project with me if I go out for the day. You never know when you'll be sitting idle somewhere.


----------



## oddknit (Aug 11, 2013)

For MaineSqueeze: I'm in Texas, and I have a few ideas about knitting for those in warmer climates. A lot of it is in the fiber: cotton, bamboo, lightweight acrylics. Then the stitch pattern: openwork helps, which can be as simple as "yarn over, knit 2 together" rows. Depending on their taste, you might think about scarves, shoulder shawls, mitts...then the household things like washcloths and pot holders. Just a few thoughts; hope they help.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

If you watch a movie together you can knit.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Then, I am a serious knitter!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

At the lake this summer, I had 3 or 4 different canvas tote bags each with a different K project in it. Brought them all home here to the winter house & last night decided to finish the fringe on the one project I finished all summer (besides wash/facecloths) --- and all the bags are here - different yarn, needles, patterns, etc. but no shawl??!!~!? Where is the bloomin' shawl? Back at the cottage? Good thing it is only 2 miles down the road! Yikes!!
:shock:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

desireebruce said:


> [
> So I think that was when I knew...another thing is that for souvenirs I purchase local yarns and threads, etc. instead of knick-knacks...then I knit something characteristic of that area and have my own personalized memory of where I have been.


Lovely idea. I'm going to India and already looking up yarn stores.

Yesterday we were stuck at the gate at Newark airport with mechanical issues for over an hour. I started on a pair of socks. Knitting really fades all else into the background[/quote]

Here is a link to KnitMap...it is good all over the world. I used it in Holland and Belgium...my husband found the stores by the picture of the front of the store. Also, it does give good maps to the stores. Hope you enjoy.

I also use it for traveling in the US...have found shops all over.

http://www.knitmap.com


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

As I just packed for an extended trip, you really struck a high note for me. I was seriously more concerned about whether I had enough yarn & projects for the long plane rides than if I had enough of the right clothes!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I relalised I was a sn when I cancell appoiments with friends so I can stay home and knit.much more fun.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

luciapou said:


> I just purchased this fabulous set of bamboo circular needles 1 through 11) on amazon.com for only 19.99. I am thrilled! I can't wait! And luckily, they are attached to each other ;-)


I have those and love them. Now I want to get another set in another length!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

My family calls me yarncrazy for a reason . . . . . :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

You get an "Atta Girl!" I know I'm hooked and needled when I see the words "yarn sale" -- my heart starts beating harder, and there is no living with me until I've attended the sale!

Mariane :~)


----------



## mzgadget (Mar 19, 2012)

I broke my leg about a year ago. Since I always keep a knitting bag in the car I took it into the E R . It took my mind off it while I waited to see a Doctor. That's when my husband knew I was a serious knitter, I already knew it .


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to the club!!!always some sort of project in my purse. Have to use a bus for disabled persons to get out nod about, so some Amy's travel many miles before getting to my destination. I have made many dishclothes and started many other projects on bus rides. Never leave the home without my knitting in bag!!!!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was checking in at the airport to fly to Seattle to board a cruise ship for a weeks cruise along the Alaska coast. I suddenly realized I had forgotten to pack my knitting. I didn't have time to shop in Seattle. My daughter said I had totally changed, I didn't even look like myself. When we were stopped in Sitka she went ashore and found a yarn shop and put together a knitting project. When she gave it to me she said she could see me change back to my normal self. The knit shop was called Knitting With Class and she said they were very helpful.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Here is a link to KnitMap...it is good all over the world. I used it in Holland and Belgium...my husband found the stores by the picture of the front of the store. Also, it does give good maps to the stores. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> I also use it for traveling in the US...have found shops all over.
> 
> http://www.knitmap.com


Thank you so much this will be very useful as we travel all over the world


----------



## hawk0617 (Apr 15, 2013)

My daughter wanted me to teach her how to knit. I packed the car including my two cats. When I finally arrived at her home three hours away, I discovered that I had thrown the yarn and needles in the trash and hauled the litter from the litter box all the way. Needless to say, I was very upset and there was no knitting lesson on this trip.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Image ken.....why haven't you been using "knitting nanny" as your name on here? Tee hee


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep, you're hooked. My knitting goes with me everywhere. Have fun.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry for the spell check correction ...Omahelen! That was for you...


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Never go ANYWHERE without my knitting. My husband loves to fish so I take my knitting out on the boat with me in a sealed plastic bag. I figure that way if the boat overturns my yarn will float and be dry.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Funny! If you replaced "knitting" with "drugs" or "alcohol" or "cigarettes" it would be clear that you had an addiction, and I guess it's the same with knitting.
> 
> I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.


Thats a great story!!! he is a keeper for sure... and observant of what you do.. that is rare!

I knew I was a serious knitter when I had to carve out time in each day to knit.. there has been nothing I have ever done that I felt like my day was complete when I did it.. It calms me down and relaxes me.. I wish I could knit in the car but I get motion sick and its not good..  but I have a hour or two in the afternoon and a hour or two in the evening and I am as happy as a clam when I finish a project.. when I am looking for a new one.. and while I am knitting.. hubby knows my tote and makes sure we have it packed!! this way he can veg out in front of the TV when we travel and I can knit


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

You know you are addicted to knitting when your husband asks as you leave the house "Aren't you taking your knitting?" not realizing that you have a small project tucked away in your purse.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish my husband was like that! It's more 'why are you taking that?'


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

"I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.[/quote]

You are truly blessed, my dh packs a huge, when I say huge I mean huge insulated mug (100 oz) this not lie, and he wants to know where I am going to put my crocheting, (I can't knit in the car, I make too many mistakes) because his mug has to be between my feet.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> And don't forget the circular needles! Used to dash out with knitting to find only one needle :roll:
> Even have hubby trained, now when we go out, and he is driving, he asks if I have my knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

I realised I had a problem? when out with my sister at the needle & craft show. Just bought some yummy yarn & sis accoused me of hugging & sniffing the yarn. Well, it really was yummy. :lol:


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Always have a project in my car, just in ace I get stuck in traffic or if I forget my knitting at home. I always have at least two projects at home one easy knitting another either lace or cables for when I have alone time. I also keep a project at my sons house where I babysit just in case I sleep over. Oh. I guess I am addicted


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks for the laugh, I never thought of it that way before but I always take my knitting with me when I go to my daughter's or my friends houses. I may only manage to get a few rows done but I need to have it there with me

Sheila


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Hi, my name is Molly and I am a knitting addict 
There used to be a commercial on where a woman was knitting and when the couple got to where they were going she would put it in the glove compartment. My boyfriend at the time was like "that's you!". He even stopped being embarrassed when I would work on it while he read the paper on Sunday mornings when we would go to Perkins.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't remember the last time I carried a pure; my knitting bag goes everywhere I go.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh my, I can relate to so many of what you KPers are saying. Do you all have to check KP every morning with your first cup of coffee? I do and I know many of you do the same. I am at the point where I am not sure which is first, KP or knitting. I guess they are so related that it doesn't matter. Either way I AM ADDICTED TO BOTH. 

Also searching for patterns and yarn and needles. So much that at 75 years old I will never be able to use them all in my lifetime. But it keeps me happy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## copley (Sep 22, 2013)

that is really sweet and considerate.. lucky girl


----------



## copley (Sep 22, 2013)

I was just telling my newfriend on kp that a ball of yarn some needles or crochet hook is my comfort food.happy to know others are the same.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm right there with you...
As soon as I sit down & don't have a huge pile of grading to deal with (& sometimes even if I do), I have knitting in my hands... I keep drooling over new techniques or new things to try (socks might be my next one)... and I do go nuts if I can't recall where my knitting is...


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

macde said:


> I realised I had a problem? when out with my sister at the needle & craft show. Just bought some yummy yarn & sis accoused me of hugging & sniffing the yarn. Well, it really was yummy. :lol:


I have a friend with that "problem". She says knitting is the only way it's socially acceptable to go to stores & fondle balls of yarn... unless you're a cat & since she isn't, well, knitting it is.


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I just got back to the US from a British Isles trip. I didn't bring enough projects and ran out of yarn. Thankfully I found lovely shops in Wales and one in Ireland. Yay!


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok, seriously addicted. Little talent or skill - just want to knit all the time. And when not knitting, looking at this forum and yarn and needles. Pretty hopeless. Must get a life.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Similar story. ....I was knitting socks in the car on my way to my son's house and when we got there I stuffed my project into my little project bag and I heard a "snap". I broke one of my needles at the join. While I knew I could get a replacement...Knit Picks will replace a broken needle I did not want to wait! The next day was a Sunday - I drove 25 miles to a LYS I knew would be open on Sunday to get a replacement. I purchased a pair of Addis (metal no more breaking) and then Monday called Knit Picks to replace the broken one.....


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I realized that I was a serious knitter when I added "Knitting" to my packing list for travel! It goes everywhere with me--to Connecticut to see our daughter, to our Kauai timeshare and everywhere else in between. I usually take a newish project as it is less weight in the suitcase and if it gets lost I wouldn't have a stroke! :O)


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have my knitting that I do at home where there is peace and quiet and then the stuff I take with me to appointments, games, when someone else is driving - it is amazing what you can get done in those moments. Good luck with your knitting addiction - enjoy it


----------



## vlzb (Jan 28, 2011)

My husband and I were on a trip to Europe last summer and I made sure I packed my knitting and needlepoint in the big bag I carry on. My step daughter came to take us to the airport and I carried my big carry on bag. Long story short, I had forgotten my purse! As luck would have it my husband had our passports so here I am in Europe with no credit card. Everyone had a good laugh.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

It's strange because I can read in the car but 'turn green' trying to knit.( Must be the motion issues.) I love to knit and had my moment when I spent 2/3 of the day working on an Aran sweater for myself.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

My husband does the same thing -- he even entered "knitting" on our travel checklist that he put on a spreadsheet for us.

BUT - he doesn't think I need to buy any more yarn - that I have enough -- I've recommended him for shock treatments! 

Shelia
NC


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Funny! If you replaced "knitting" with "drugs" or "alcohol" or "cigarettes" it would be clear that you had an addiction, and I guess it's the same with knitting.
> 
> I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.


I would too!!


----------



## drmeredith (Jun 16, 2012)

Great idea! I'll start a project today.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

I knew I had a problem, but it was brought home to me one Christmas, when my gift from my severely autistic grandson was several balls of very good yarn, his Mum said they were walking down the street when he called out'Grandmas Present" and started hopping up and down, pointing to a yarn display in a window.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Where are the MEN? For some reason I noticed that all the replies were from women. Are guys immune to this addiction? There is a man in the neighborhood who knits while he walks, so maybe I should ask him!
~ Thanks for all the smiles! ~ Sherry


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

itip2 said:


> I knew I had a problem, but it was brought home to me one Christmas, when my gift from my severely autistic grandson was several balls of very good yarn, his Mum said they were walking down the street when he called out'Grandmas Present" and started hopping up and down, pointing to a yarn display in a window.


This is the most heartwarming of all the comments. You have a precious gift in your grandson and you know he loves his grandma.


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> Funny! If you replaced "knitting" with "drugs" or "alcohol" or "cigarettes" it would be clear that you had an addiction, and I guess it's the same with knitting.
> 
> I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.


Well, yeah we are all knit-a-holics. I am also a book-a-holic. Don't need a 12 step for either of those. (thank heavens)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

The only time I don't take my knitting bag with me is when I go to the theater or movies. But, I once sat next to a woman that was knitting at a play... she said it was mindless work... and she could knit in the dark. LOL Good for her. But, I don't do that.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Meg-a-roo said:


> Well, yeah we are all knit-a-holics. I am also a book-a-holic. Don't need a 12 step for either of those. (thank heavens)


Reading and knitting are GREAT addictions; and I never want to be "cured" of it. The only time I don't do either is if I'm very sick.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

vlzb said:


> My husband and I were on a trip to Europe last summer and I made sure I packed my knitting and needlepoint in the big bag I carry on. My step daughter came to take us to the airport and I carried my big carry on bag. Long story short, I had forgotten my purse! As luck would have it my husband had our passports so here I am in Europe with no credit card. Everyone had a good laugh.


BUMMER!!! I just KNOW, as a Serious Knitter, you found a way to buy some yarn in Europe!!!! (Notice that "Serious Knitter" is capitalized. Anyone who would go to overseas and be more concerned about their knitting getting on the plane than their purse deserves a title!) :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mhead Knit Wit (Aug 3, 2013)

Left my knitting project at work one whole weekend by mistake. My commute is horrendous so I really thought I could accept the reality of not knitting for two days. However, I suffered ALL weekend. Had to start another project over the weekend which is now a WIP and stashed away with all the rest.
Guess I qualify!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

vlzb said:


> My husband and I were on a trip to Europe last summer and I made sure I packed my knitting and needlepoint in the big bag I carry on. My step daughter came to take us to the airport and I carried my big carry on bag. Long story short, I had forgotten my purse! As luck would have it my husband had our passports so here I am in Europe with no credit card. Everyone had a good laugh.


Great story; I love it. You know your priorities. :roll:


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

mgt44 said:


> Once I realized that I had left my knitting project at home AFTER I got to work. I panicked, wondering if I should go back home to retrieve it which would involve asking my daughter to pick me up @ the train station, then driving me home and back to the station, etc. But I found a few random balls of yarn in the bottom of a box under my desk and I also found an extra set of needles, so I made a swatch  whew! I'll never do that again!


I can so relate to this....sometimes it's hard to be "logical" when it comes to our knitting. I have gone back to retrieve my knitting if it wasn't going to make me late for work! Yep, I am seriously addicted! Happy knitting!!!


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

mgt44 said:


> Once I realized that I had left my knitting project at home AFTER I got to work. I panicked, wondering if I should go back home to retrieve it which would involve asking my daughter to pick me up @ the train station, then driving me home and back to the station, etc. But I found a few random balls of yarn in the bottom of a box under my desk and I also found an extra set of needles, so I made a swatch  whew! I'll never do that again!


Oh, that's great - a wee auxiliary stash. Reminds me a bit of George Carling's spiel on "Stuff".


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Well, although I am new to knitting, I think I am serious about this craft because:
> 
> I already have a stash of yarn and I have only been knitting for 2 months.
> Also, I have more than one WIP.


Obviously, you are making significant progress :~)!!!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I don't know when I realized that I am a Serious Knitter; it's been too long ago.

I keep a bag with 'dishcloth cotton' and a size 8 (I think) circular needle in the car, for times I get out of the house without another project. I have at least two dozen dishcloths in my finished objects pile. I plan to have my sisters look through them when they visit this weekend, and take whatever they want for themselves or for their daughters and granddaughters.

When I ran out of the main color yarn for a great-grandson's vest (already late for his birthday) a few days ago, I started a sweater for a great-granddaughter's birthday (Oct 26), but then decided what I want to make for another great-grandson's birthday (Oct 8). So now I have three 'current' projects on the needles, plus several others that have no deadline.

I'm sure the knitting strengthens my hand and arm muscles. I even think it is the reason my upper arm flab is less than it could have been from losing 65 pounds.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

These posts are making me laugh b/c I see a little bit of myself in every one. I will be taking a 6 hr plane trip in a few weeks, (& then the return trip 10 days later). I'm obsessing about what to take on the plane. To be practical, it can't be too bulky, and it can't be so small that it doesn't get me through the 10 days. Socks are not interesting me right now, and I have recently finished a baby sweater. Such problems.....


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I've loved reading all the posts on this thread.
I can see myself in so many of those situations.
SO nice to know I am not alone!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have for years always taken my knitting/crocheting to meetings sometimes it keeps me from volunteering for jobs I really don't want but would say yes to anyway , knitting keeps my hand busy so I don't volunteer for things no one else wants to do. Also gives one something to do during deadly boring meetings.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Langtonian said:


> Oh, that's great - a wee auxiliary stash. Reminds me a bit of George Carling's spiel on "Stuff".


LOL... you've hit the nail on the head... George's "Stuff"...what a great routine.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Obviously, you are making significant progress :~)!!!


LOL!!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Palenque1978 said:


> LOL... you've hit the nail on the head... George's "Stuff"...what a great routine.


I totally agree, I have that home with 'My knitting stuff' my kids aren't allowed to touch and they know they get into big trouble if they take any of my needles out. But also, they have their 'own stuff' too, a ball of yarn and small plastic knitting needles when they wish to 'join in with mummy's time'


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I understand completely! I used to be that way if I forgot a book, but now it's more important to have my knitting-- otherwise I might never finish some of my WIPs.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

julielacykntr said:


> ALWAYS carry a small project w/needed notions & pattern in baggie in purse; usually a gift scarf. I always have a Kidsilk Haze scarf w/beads in lunch ziplock in purse. You will be 'set' for office waits, car problems, etc. If you are 'Very Serious' you will have another project in an extra knitting bag in back seat or trunk.


Yup! I do this too!! Right now, my carry-along projects are scarves that I'm knitting for the 2014 Texas Winter Special Olympics; they have to be sent to Austin before Christmas...I think that I'm on scarf #6. Also have several projects on the needles at home!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Taking knitting or crocheting to a meeting keeps me sane also when meetings or speakers drag on for ever they made their point and don't know how to quit going on and on in 6 different direction for the same point I got the first time thru . Keeps me sane and nice to all also.


----------



## kate koch (Feb 27, 2013)

luciapou said:


> Hello my Fellow Yarn lovers! I just recently found out that I am a serious knitter. How? You ask! Well, it was the end of a long day of moving; here I am in the car waiting for my boyfriend to finish up one last thing, lock up, yada, yada, when suddenly I went into total panic mode because I realized I wasn't sure where my knitting was.
> It went kind of like this: Holy s**t, I don't remember where I put my f*****g knitting!!! Oh no!!! What am I going to do?!?! Just as suddenly I remembered where it was and I let out this giant sigh of relief, followed by this huge belly laugh at myself. Then I thought: I am really into this thing, aren't I?
> 
> So, that was my moment of revelation. I am a yarn and needles freak, and I love it! I would love to hear some stories from my fellow freaks  <3


Everyday when I go to the health club I use a machine called the nu-step, and I knit while I peddle. Everyone thinks I'm multi-tasker. I just hate exercise. This makes the time go by. I always have something with me. If I'm sitting I'm knitting.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

It became serious for me when I found that I would never leave the house without my knitting bag.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I take it everywhere I go. Be it the bus stop , car, I even have some Denise interchangeable knitting needles that I can take on an airplane. They have come in handy whenever my husband & I have flown to where our oldest son & his family are currently stationed for a visit.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Today I thought I would sit for 15 minutes to watch some silly thing on TV. I sat down and immediately looked for my knitting-- and I thought: Wow, I can't sit for 15 minutes? Without my knitting. Where does everyone knit that may inappropriate? Did anyone say they knit in church? I started this reply before I realized there were so many pages..


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

luciapou said:


> Yeah...I feel ya! I've had fits of anger if there are other things keeping me from my knitting. I just want to sit, knit, and not be bothered LOL


That sounds like me! Every time I just get settled to knit, my husband wants me to do something. I usually say I'll get to it sometime and leave it at that. He's learned not to say anything else! I do get whatever it is done eventually! :roll:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

mernie said:


> Today I thought I would sit for 15 minutes to watch some silly thing on TV. I sat down and immediately looked for my knitting-- and I thought: Wow, I can't sit for 15 minutes? Without my knitting. Where does everyone knit that may inappropriate? Did anyone say they knit in church? I started this reply before I realized there were so many pages..


Umm... at work, during office hours... but only once I've finished all of my grading & have gotten at least a week's worth of lessons planned out...  
I don't knit at church, but I do knit in one of the rooms which are part of the rectory... along with all the other knitting group ladies.  
I always knit in the car while my husband is driving, which he mostly insists on doing. He might insist a little less now... the other day he drove my car & realized the same thing I've known all along... my car's engine is a bit jerky. His comment, "I always thought you were a spaz behind the wheel, but... it's your car." Sigh. I might have to share more of the driving, now... less knitting time... sigh. (No, my car is OK, really... it was in the shop last weekend for other reasons & they ran a full diagnostic on it, so it is fine).


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

In the summer we camp almost every weekend. My HUGE knitting tote is the last thing into the car (so I can work on projects till we leave) and the first thing into the camper when we arrive so as soon as the neccessary stuff is done I can collapse into my present project.


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

susan heierman said:


> I know I have a knitting addiction because I am constantly looking online or yarn stores for more patterns, more needles and more yarn. I don't know if there is a difference between addiction and obsession. I think in my mind, it's more of an obsession. However, it's an obsession/addiction I have no intention of seeking help for.


 :-D I'm exactly the same way! I LOVE looking at all the patterns so I can get ideas of what to knit after I finish the next three projects I already have lined up. And I've been getting lovely yarn from Bulgaria and the UK that I need to find projects for.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Great language.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I knit in the dentist's chair while waiting for the shot of novacaine to take effect. I'll be doing that tomorrow. I also knit in the doctor/patient room while I wait for the dr. or nurse practitioner.

Also, in line at Walmart & during clog dancing practice while they practice a number I'm not in. Oh, and while my clogging group is waiting to go on stage for our part in "Joseph & the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat" 
I usually use circular needles for all my out-of-the-house knitting, but not always. It depends on what I'm working on.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I used to take my knitting/crocheting everywhere in the car, even if it was only a 10 mile or so trip. When my DH got to the point that he could no longer drive and I was the designated driver, I don't think I ever got into the car without wishing that I could knit. So I guess I'm addicted too.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> I used to take my knitting/crocheting everywhere in the car, even if it was only a 10 mile or so trip. When my DH got to the point that he could no longer drive and I was the designated driver, I don't think I ever got into the car without wishing that I could knit. So I guess I'm addicted too.


Me too. I miss knitting on those extended drives. Sigh...


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow what a great group we are.my husband gave me my name for this site. 
I even dream Im knittingbut just cant figure out why my project is not finished in the morning. If Im doing something with my own design and it seeps into my dream I get up and knit. I dont want to lose my design.
I havent slept well since my little dog passed so I knit,knit,knit all night sometimes.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

When I am stuck in the parking deck at work and I pull out my scarf to kill some time and it actually works the traffic start to move fast.


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

nissa said:


> I wish my husband was like that! It's more 'why are you taking that?'


My husband is the same way as yours. When I finally bought some much better needles than I had been using he complained that I didn't need to spend the money on them. I told him that he has a garage full of tools for jobs he doesn't even do, so he better not complain about me buying tools for my work that I really do do! He stopped complaining. :-o


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Drove 300 miles to Boston to pick up granddaughter. Realized I did not have any knitting with me and made a quick run to local Joann's so I could knit while she drove home.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Well, although I am new to knitting, I think I am serious about this craft because:
> 
> I already have a stash of yarn and I have only been knitting for 2 months.
> Also, I have more than one WIP.


You are definitely getting there!! :lol: Lindseymary


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

Ms knit a lot said:


> Wow what a great group we are.my husband gave me my name for this site.
> I even dream Im knittingbut just cant figure out why my project is not finished in the morning. If Im doing something with my own design and it seeps into my dream I get up and knit. I dont want to lose my design.
> I havent slept well since my little dog passed so I knit,knit,knit all night sometimes.


You can't replace the dog you lost but you can get another dog. My advice is to do it sooner rather than later--voice of experience speaks. I still get weepy thinking about Jet, Tiki and Becket--they were each different personalities (Jet grinned at you) Luck to you and your knitting.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Instead of addiction, I call it a passion. It is an art, a constantly improving skill, wonderful for eye/hand/brain, mind/body coordination, is calming & thrilling, & produces beautiful physical world items to be used, enjoyed, & shared. What could be better?


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

This is priceless! You are a very fast learner.


SuZyQ818 said:


> Well, although I am new to knitting, I think I am serious about this craft because:
> 
> I already have a stash of yarn and I have only been knitting for 2 months.
> Also, I have more than one WIP.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I know in hindsight I was a serious knitter as a kid. I came across a pattern for a feather and fan shawl and immediately had to try the technique. Not having money for yarn, I unraveled a wool sweater that was hanging in my closet. It was a totally inappropriate yarn and there wasn't enough of it. I went on to make countless feather and fan shawls in the following years, in more appropriate yarn of course.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

What is a Nana's Cave?


dshorty57 said:


> Yes, I am a yarnaholic...I want to bring my knitting/crocheting to work but no where private to do it- but shoot I'll do it as my lunch break- I wanted to start a blanket for my "Nana's Cave" with granny squares - I'll start there


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

MarciaM said:


> My husband is the same way as yours. When I finally bought some much better needles than I had been using he complained that I didn't need to spend the money on them. I told him that he has a garage full of tools for jobs he doesn't even do, so he better not complain about me buying tools for my work that I really do do! He stopped complaining. :-o


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello, they call me mumah, I am a knitaholic and there is NOTHING I want to do about it :lol   :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wandalea said:


> Instead of addiction, I call it a passion. It is an art, a constantly improving skill, wonderful for eye/hand/brain, mind/body coordination, is calming & thrilling, & produces beautiful physical world items to be used, enjoyed, & shared. What could be better?


Beautifully said.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

julielacykntr said:


> ALWAYS carry a small project w/needed notions & pattern in baggie in purse; usually a gift scarf. I always have a Kidsilk Haze scarf w/beads in lunch ziplock in purse. You will be 'set' for office waits, car problems, etc. If you are 'Very Serious' you will have another project in an extra knitting bag in back seat or trunk.


 :thumbup:


----------



## desertbarefoot (Jun 23, 2013)

Yup. I've gotten some funny stares for working my needles in unexpected places. When I was young and would go out, the knitting came with me to the bar. 
I like having simple projects to knit at the movies. Non knitters don't get that I don't need to see what I am doing when it is garter stitch. 
I love road trips, but would get really fidgety if I didn't have knitting in my lap.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I'm working on an afghan and was going to be taking it with me on a 2-hour car trip. When we were getting ready, my SO was packing it up for me and asked if the yarn attached was enough or whether I needed any more put in the bag. I told him it would be enough but then when I was working on it I discovered I was wrong; I ran out of one color. I started to panic before I realized that he didn't listen to me (bless his heart) and had added another skein (he said "It didn't look like enough" ). I think I'll keep him.


You DEFINITELY have a keeper!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

shawcountry said:


> I know in hindsight I was a serious knitter as a kid. I came across a pattern for a feather and fan shawl and immediately had to try the technique. Not having money for yarn, I unraveled a wool sweater that was hanging in my closet. It was a totally inappropriate yarn and there wasn't enough of it. I went on to make countless feather and fan shawls in the following years, in more appropriate yarn of course.


how old were you, and what was the feed back? you see, I did that as well, with one of my dad's old sweaters that had moth holes, worn through at the elbows, and no buttons, but button holes. I was about 8 when I decided I needed a scarf as winter was coming. all I knew how to do then was knit and purl....I didn't sit down on my bottom the rest of the day!!!! but for Christmas that year "Santa Claus" put together a children's knitting package.....(think it was either my mom or my dear Irish gran)......


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

bigalbigal3 said:


> i take it everywhere I go


Ditto-it just went to Switzerland with me.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I always have something I can take with me. Going to town involves at least 30 minutes each way. Going to the doctor is 1.5 hours each way, going to see grandkids, minimum 2 hrs each way. Husband always drive, so I knit.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

This is hysterical. Love the drama.


luciapou said:


> Hello my Fellow Yarn lovers! I just recently found out that I am a serious knitter. How? You ask! Well, it was the end of a long day of moving; here I am in the car waiting for my boyfriend to finish up one last thing, lock up, yada, yada, when suddenly I went into total panic mode because I realized I wasn't sure where my knitting was.
> It went kind of like this: Holy s**t, I don't remember where I put my f*****g knitting!!! Oh no!!! What am I going to do?!?! Just as suddenly I remembered where it was and I let out this giant sigh of relief, followed by this huge belly laugh at myself. Then I thought: I am really into this thing, aren't I?
> 
> So, that was my moment of revelation. I am a yarn and needles freak, and I love it! I would love to hear some stories from my fellow freaks  <3


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I know I am serious is when the first thing I pack for vacation IS my knitting. Right in the front seat. Then I go in the house and pack the luggage. Priorities first that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I've truly enjoyed reading everyone's stories. I think I realized that I was a serious knitter when I realized that my stash had taken over my walk-in closet and clothes were relegated to wherever I could fit them and patterns are everywhere. And today, well, I just had a few more rows to go on an afghan so I finished it up, wove in the ends, washed it and it's on the floor in the guest bedroom drying. Then I picked out another pattern and started another afghan with yarn I just purchased (no, what I had in my stash didn't suit :lol: ). I was thinking that I needed intervention but after reading 13 pages, I'm doing just fine.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

A few years ago, I dreamed that my best friend (who is not a knitter) had knitted a swatch in a beautiful, multi-colored, bulky yarn. I was fascinated by it. So when I woke up, I looked online (not much yarn selection in Kauai), found some very similar yarn, & ordered it. When it came, I made a swatch just to enjoy. I'm surprised that I don't dream I'm knitting because I'm a very active dreamer & do "dream-work." Maybe now I will.


Ms knit a lot said:


> Wow what a great group we are.my husband gave me my name for this site.
> I even dream Im knittingbut just cant figure out why my project is not finished in the morning. If Im doing something with my own design and it seeps into my dream I get up and knit. I dont want to lose my design.
> I havent slept well since my little dog passed so I knit,knit,knit all night sometimes.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Roe said:


> I know I am serious is when the first thing I pack for vacation IS my knitting. Right in the front seat. Then I go in the house and pack the luggage. Priorities first that's all I'm saying.


Ditto! Plus at least four backup projects on the floor behind my seat. Even to the grocery store, the knitting bag goes. Once my battery died, and while waiting for hubby I got a project closer to finished.


----------



## christine barkenbush (Sep 25, 2013)

past 
I would love to make that xmas stocking for my grandson
could you send e the pattern. My email address is 
christel65 @ aol.com

It is adorable . You do verynice work.
I have made bed covers for all my kids and would like to do a smaller prodject. 
Thank you


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

meetoo said:


> how old were you, and what was the feed back? you see, I did that as well, with one of my dad's old sweaters that had moth holes, worn through at the elbows, and no buttons, but button holes. I was about 8 when I decided I needed a scarf as winter was coming. all I knew how to do then was knit and purl....I didn't sit down on my bottom the rest of the day!!!! but for Christmas that year "Santa Claus" put together a children's knitting package.....(think it was either my mom or my dear Irish gran)......


I was perhaps 10 or so. The sweater was pink mohair I think. I don't recall feedback except for the self satisfaction in tackling something unusual. My first item was an adult shawl in Knitting Worsted weight that I gave to my sister as she was always cold. Many people have become recipients of the same pattern in baby yarn, along with my favourite baby sweater set.

I am still obsessive when I discover a new challenge LOL.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

momcat531 said:


> I was checking in at the airport to fly to Seattle to board a cruise ship for a weeks cruise along the Alaska coast. I suddenly realized I had forgotten to pack my knitting. I didn't have time to shop in Seattle. My daughter said I had totally changed, I didn't even look like myself. When we were stopped in Sitka she went ashore and found a yarn shop and put together a knitting project. When she gave it to me she said she could see me change back to my normal self. The knit shop was called Knitting With Class and she said they were very helpful.


What an awesome daughter you have!!! :thumbup:


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

MarciaM said:


> My husband is the same way as yours. When I finally bought some much better needles than I had been using he complained that I didn't need to spend the money on them. I told him that he has a garage full of tools for jobs he doesn't even do, so he better not complain about me buying tools for my work that I really do do! He stopped complaining. :-o


That's right! Stand up for your knitting rights! :thumbup:


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

omadoma said:


> Where are the MEN? For some reason I noticed that all the replies were from women. Are guys immune to this addiction? There is a man in the neighborhood who knits while he walks, so maybe I should ask him!
> ~ Thanks for all the smiles! ~ Sherry


That's a very good question! :thumbup: come on gents!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

kate koch said:


> Everyday when I go to the health club I use a machine called the nu-step, and I knit while I peddle. Everyone thinks I'm multi-tasker. I just hate exercise. This makes the time go by. I always have something with me. If I'm sitting I'm knitting.


This is the best suggestion I've seen all year!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your stories of addiction. I am really enjoying reading all of them. And I am glad I've meds many of you giggle


----------



## Casey2a (Feb 14, 2012)

Last spring, when I packed the camper for our usual summer in far northern Wisconsin, My DH (!) had to find room for 5 large tubs of misc yarn and all my equipment. I returned home with still full tubs and 7 shawls. I think I'm hooked.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I solved the problem of not knowing where my latest knitting project(s) is/are. I carry so much knitting paraphenalia in my car that I look like I'm a homeless person, living out of my car! It makes for a very interesting time when I have to clear out the seats for passengers!!! 0)


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

A person knows they are a serious knitter when she insistes on bringing her knitting project in the car for a 10 minute run to a store. Or when she goes out of town to visit family and leaves her knitting in the hotel room so after a half hour into the fidgety visit her husband asks "Do you want to go back to the hotel to get your knitting?" I am very guilty of both of those situations.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel everyone's pain. lol I was admitted to the hospital with dehydration and electrolyte imbalance. I could barely hold my head up, but my hands were busy with a small project that wouldn't get in the way of IVs and other paraphenalia. My addiction is hereditary though. I have seen my mother crochet her was through many hospital stays with my father and just to calm herself. I understand using knitting as pain management because it really will help with a serious headache when no med will help. Keep lots of projects tucked in various places so you are never without. That is my motto.


----------



## Judy in Bama (Sep 26, 2013)

Would you be so kind as to delete the profanity. It is not necessary for making your point...it really isn't.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

DorothyLWM said:


> Me too. I miss knitting on those extended drives. Sigh...


Me too!


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> And don't forget the circular needles! Used to dash out with knitting to find only one needle :roll:
> Even have hubby trained, now when we go out, and he is driving, he asks if I have my knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I've never tried knitting in the car, although my mother always used to sit in the back & knit when we travelled from London to Lincoln to visit my sister.

My Husband & I often make a 4 hour journey from Chard, Somerset to Bedfordshire to visit our son & his family so maybe I'll try it next time we go - it might help the journey pass quicker.


----------



## Laura Reilly (Mar 13, 2013)

I pet and lovingly handle my projects underway, but I try to hug my kids and hubby and pet my dogs more just to keep it real. I fail at that balance-thing on a weekly basis...


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I too am a yarn and needle freak  I have one day a week to sleep in ( I get up 2 am to deliver newspapers) and last Saturday I found myself knitting at 5 am. I have been knitting for 45 years, but have been really into it the past 2 years since finding KP. Knitting Paradise has opened a whole new world of knitting to me. I only thought there was worsted yarn and afghan patterns lol I have now found lace knitting and wonderful new yarns to knit with


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Phew! I'm so glad that I'm not thhe only one who gets in a tizzie without her knitting and oh dear! if I think that my stash is getting low I start hunting in the bargan bins :XD:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Emell said:


> I've truly enjoyed reading everyone's stories. I think I realized that I was a serious knitter when I realized that my stash had taken over my walk-in closet and clothes were relegated to wherever I could fit them and patterns are everywhere. And today, well, I just had a few more rows to go on an afghan so I finished it up, wove in the ends, washed it and it's on the floor in the guest bedroom drying. Then I picked out another pattern and started another afghan with yarn I just purchased (no, what I had in my stash didn't suit :lol: ). I was thinking that I needed intervention but after reading 13 pages, I'm doing just fine.


Hi! The only reason my yarn stash hasn't taken over a closet is because one closet, the cedar chest at the foot of the bed, plus numerous containers under the bed, are all filled with my *fabric* stash... and I've vowed to be better about my yarn. As it is, my yarn stash *has* definitely taken over my sewing table... I think I see a big dilemma coming up in the future...  
I've only been knitting since last December... 
My husband just ignores the big piles. He likes the fact that I'm taking care of so many of the birthday & Christmas presents that way (it's usually cheaper, which is a big selling point with him, the recipients are always the people who most appreciate hand-made & unique items [my cousins have trained their kids to like that kind of stuff, so I never run out of recipients], and *he* doesn't have to deal with the gift-giving). He also gets a big kick out of watching me knit & seeing what projects I'm working on. He's a big marshmallow & even thinks the stuffed animals & baby items are cute.  Anyway, he can't complain about my stashes for my hobbies... you should see his pile of D&D books, dice, etc!


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I must be getting there. I had the thought that I needed to get a purse large enough to put a project in. Glad to discover I'm not alone.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

An "addiction" that is positive. My knitting (and crocheting) are always with me - in home OR in my car! If my husband is driving, I have a "daylight project" and a "nightlight project" since I many times knit while we're going home in the dark. I knit, or crochet, if the ride is more than 20 minutes. I also have a prospective project in my thoughts while I am working on one. This is also my "bedtime story" - the last thing I do before lights out! (Should we form a "Knitters Anonymus?)


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

My family has gotten so used to seeing me knit wherever we gather. At the end of a day of having a yard sale at my SIL's house I left to go home (@ 20 miles away). They called my husband and told him he needed to go check on me. When he asked why she told him she thought I might go into cardiac arrest when I realized that I had left my knitting bag at her house. He came in with a big smile on his face and asked how I was. We all got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Judy in Bama said:


> Would you be so kind as to delete the profanity. It is not necessary for making your point...it really isn't.


First of all, you are entitled to your opinion. Second, I am entitled to express mine, so I will not delete anything. I didn't do anything wrong. I didn't even write the full words, and the fact that you are the only one out of over 200 people to even say anything about it speaks volumes.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

luciapou said:


> Hello my Fellow Yarn lovers! I just recently found out that I am a serious knitter. How? You ask! Well, it was the end of a long day of moving; here I am in the car waiting for my boyfriend to finish up one last thing, lock up, yada, yada, when suddenly I went into total panic mode because I realized I wasn't sure where my knitting was.
> It went kind of like this: Holy s**t, I don't remember where I put my f*****g knitting!!! Oh no!!! What am I going to do?!?! Just as suddenly I remembered where it was and I let out this giant sigh of relief, followed by this huge belly laugh at myself. Then I thought: I am really into this thing, aren't I?
> 
> So, that was my moment of revelation. I am a yarn and needles freak, and I love it! I would love to hear some stories from my fellow freaks  <3


I had a similar experience when my DH, 2 DD's and myself were driving through a resolute area. I had my yarn and pattern but no needles. As soon as we found a LYS, I bought the needed needle. My husband still remembers and talks about having added an hour to our drive.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wandalea said:


> This is priceless! You are a very fast learner.


Thanks, Wandalea!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

luciapou said:


> First of all, you are entitled to your opinion. Second, I am entitled to express mine, so I will not delete anything. I didn't do anything wrong. I didn't even write the full words, and the fact that you are the only one out of over 200 people to even say anything about it speaks volumes.


Signing off!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Judy in Bama said:


> Would you be so kind as to delete the profanity. It is not necessary for making your point...it really isn't.


I agree.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

luciapou said:


> First of all, you are entitled to your opinion. Second, I am entitled to express mine, so I will not delete anything. I didn't do anything wrong. I didn't even write the full words, and the fact that you are the only one out of over 200 people to even say anything about it speaks volumes.


Once one of us mentions what many of us feel, I for one do not try to jump on the dog pile, THIS IS NOT A NEGATIVELY FOCUSED SITE, but I am here to say, I concur with Judy. I put up with enough off color stuff during the day, I don't need more of it from the KP site where I go to relax. (Please understand I am no jumping on you, I am human also, but I do not want Judy out there on her own, especially when I agree with her.)


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

15 pages of positive comments on "The Moment You Know You Are A Serious Knitter" and then the fight starts because someone didn't like what someone wrote.

Enough. I've enjoyed this thread very much and have learned from it - as I have learned so much from KP since I became a member, which has made me a better knitter and more knowledgeable about patterns, yarn and techniques. Let's don't spoil it by piling on to one side or the other and if anyone has anything to add - just make it positive and in keeping with the subject matter.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Yesterday I caught myself being all excited because I was ready to start a new project and I was trying to decide which (of all the ones in my stash) it would be.


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

So what did you decide on?
Was it the yarn, colour or a pattern that helped you decide?
I find that if it's the pattern that I want to work then
there is not yarn in my stash that seems to fit the bill.


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

sounds like you've got it bad. Now I know I've got it bad also


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Iwoke up here at 5 am, and just had to knit! They've booked me in for induction on the 7th, nerves have me jittery, so hoping I may have time to finish a cardigan I had started in Feb, and has been left since then in my cudboard as a UFO, going to try and finish the front and then sew it together to make it a sweater instead.


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Emell said:


> 15 pages of positive comments on "The Moment You Know You Are A Serious Knitter" and then the fight starts because someone didn't like what someone wrote.
> 
> Enough. I've enjoyed this thread very much and have learned from it - as I have learned so much from KP since I became a member, which has made me a better knitter and more knowledgeable about patterns, yarn and techniques. Let's don't spoil it by piling on to one side or the other and if anyone has anything to add - just make it positive and in keeping with the subject matter.


Thank you!


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Joan H said:


> Once one of us mentions what many of us feel, I for one do not try to jump on the dog pile, THIS IS NOT A NEGATIVELY FOCUSED SITE, but I am here to say, I concur with Judy. I put up with enough off color stuff during the day, I don't need more of it from the KP site where I go to relax. (Please understand I am no jumping on you, I am human also, but I do not want Judy out there on her own, especially when I agree with her.)


The way I said was exactly the way it happened. Why should i take away? Excuse me for not being phony. I come here for fun too, not to be judge for being myself. :thumbdown:


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Your story is so funny, I can hear myself saying the exact same thing!


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I am just about to finish a baby blanket and already planning on two scarves and two more blankets. oh yes, and a few dish clothes/washcloths thrown in for good measure. does that make me a "serious knitter"?????


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I realized that I'm a serious knitter on Saturday as I attempted to start a dishcloth while on a road trip with my DH. I found that driving on the highway going 65 miles per hour in a convertible does not make for good knitting when trying to cast on. It is perfectly fine if you work on something that is already on the needles. 

I NEVER leave the house without a knitting bag - it is a running joke in my family because I have at least 6 tote bags of varying size and they never know what I'm going to bring with me. I always have at least 2 - 3 projects with me at all times.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

You are a True Knitter. I have literally thousands of projects I want to knit & crochet & it's so sad that I have to narrow it waaaaaay down. And I am going to learn intarsia & short rows & felting & so much more--somehow.


meetoo said:


> I am just about to finish a baby blanket and already planning on two scarves and two more blankets. oh yes, and a few dish clothes/washcloths thrown in for good measure. does that make me a "serious knitter"?????


----------



## copley (Sep 22, 2013)

boy do I keep good company on kp.


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

Stampergrandma said:


> Oh yea, I'm addicted. I go to three knitting meet ups a week and am always looking for another one. I have a double closet full of yarn and, needles, and pattern books. I have 6 binders full of internet patterns . I not only knit gifts for people I know, I knit gifts for people I haven't yet met, i actually have a gift closet with knitted items ready to gift. I spend atleast an hour or more every morning with my coffee, ipad, and this site. I have bookmarked more articles, patterns and charts than I will ever remember that I have. Lastly I spend every free moment I have knitting. I think I might be a serious knitter!


You're not only a serious knitter, you are an inspiration!


----------



## Kaye820 (Oct 27, 2011)

That one is truly priceless. Ive been keeping a stash of books in there, but, holy cow, I can get audio books now. This must be the ultimate in multi-tasking: a visit to the "facility" while reading via audio books and, as your hands are free, knitting a row or two!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Recently we had a new kitchen/dining room remodeling and also new carpet throughout the house and the inside of the house totally painted. It was a total nightmare. When it was all finished I realized I could not find my bag of knitting with my current project in it, well here I was walking around the house (I am 67 yrs old) crying uncontrollably (I was totally tired out with all the projects going on in the house anyway) and guess what I finally found it about a week later tucked into one of my inbuilt wardrobes so it would not get lost. I remember it so well!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> I realized that I'm a serious knitter on Saturday as I attempted to start a dishcloth while on a road trip with my DH. I found that driving on the highway going 65 miles per hour in a convertible does not make for good knitting when trying to cast on. It is perfectly fine if you work on something that is already on the needles.
> 
> I NEVER leave the house without a knitting bag - it is a running joke in my family because I have at least 6 tote bags of varying size and they never know what I'm going to bring with me. I always have at least 2 - 3 projects with me at all times.


Priceless!!!!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Joan H said:


> Once one of us mentions what many of us feel, I for one do not try to jump on the dog pile, THIS IS NOT A NEGATIVELY FOCUSED SITE, but I am here to say, I concur with Judy. I put up with enough off color stuff during the day, I don't need more of it from the KP site where I go to relax. (Please understand I am no jumping on you, I am human also, but I do not want Judy out there on her own, especially when I agree with her.)


totally agree!!!!!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Judy in Bama said:


> Would you be so kind as to delete the profanity. It is not necessary for making your point...it really isn't.


Totally agree Judy in Bama


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

shockey said:


> Recently we had a new kitchen/dining room remodeling and also new carpet throughout the house and the inside of the house totally painted. It was a total nightmare. When it was all finished I realized I could not find my bag of knitting with my current project in it, well here I was walking around the house (I am 67 yrs old) crying uncontrollably (I was totally tired out with all the projects going on in the house anyway) and guess what I finally found it about a week later tucked into one of my inbuilt wardrobes so it would not get lost. I remember it so well!


I can relate completely! I've "misplaced" my project when packing to move, or when clearing out everything but heavy furniture when the carpet cleaners were coming. I thought I was the only one who would cry in frustration when I couldn't find my WIP.

Have a great day


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> I can relate completely! I've "misplaced" my project when packing to move, or when clearing out everything but heavy furniture when the carpet cleaners were coming. I thought I was the only one who would cry in frustration when I couldn't find my WIP.
> 
> Have a great day


you too SweetPandora!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

All packed for 5 hour flight to see the grandkids & on the way to the airport I realized my husband forgot my knitting bag. He insisted we didn't have time to go back. I had a great time except for a strange tick. Five hour flight back was the worst.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

When I'm packing to go away, visit family, etc, the first thing I pack is knitting and yarn. Lots of it. I usually have to decide what to leave and unpack some when I run out of room. 

It's important. Don't they get it??


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

My daughter is a woman in her 20's and I taught her the fine arts of knitting, crocheting and basic quilting. I knew we were serious yarn crafters because our favorite place to shop and spend time is in any aisle or LYS where they sell yarn. Funny, how we've gone from toy stores to book stores and now to yarn shops. Serious crafters unite!


----------

